# The Blue Man Group Tour



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

Oh man, this should be good. We have four shows in three days lined up for my city, and the local paper says they have added a fifth. :jiggy:

Most towns will have multiple shows, so lots of opportunity to fit this into your schedule if you want to see these guys.

:biglaugh: http://www.blueman.com/app/webroot/nationaltour/ :biglaugh:


----------



## Sparky14 (Mar 5, 2008)

I love BMG, wish they would do more studio CDs.

I caught them in their off-Broadway show in NYC back around 1991-1992. My all-time favorite show/concert.


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

These guys play New York, Boston, Chicago, Las Vegas, and Orlando regularly. I don't believe they have ever done a nationwide tour like this.

This will make up for the GWAR concert I just missed.


----------



## fitzwaddle (Aug 25, 2010)

tesseract said:


> These guys play New York, Boston, Chicago, Las Vegas, and Orlando regularly. I don't believe they have ever done a nationwide tour like this.
> 
> This will make up for the GWAR concert I just missed.


Do they still tour?










I saw BMG in Vegas a couple years ago, it was a lot of fun; went again last year, but was disappointed that it was still the same identical show - surprised they didn't mix it up at all in two years.


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

Yeah, they should mix it up a bit, or better still... come up with some new material. I own the DVD (The Complex Tour Live) and probably won't buy the Blu Ray (How to be a Megastar Live) because it is basically the same show.

GWAR has been to my town twice in the last 6 months or so. The very day I could afford the tickets, they sold out. :hissyfit: Hope they come this way again.

View attachment 2160


----------



## blackzarg (Apr 19, 2009)

I'm reminded of Arrested Development


----------



## Steve_Vai_rules (Jun 22, 2010)

gwar was awesome! every album sounds pretty much the same, kinda like acdc but hey its a formula and it works for them. they put on a great show 

must see for the whole family "thumbsup:


Matt


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

My girlfriend I attended the National Tour this evening at the Lied Center.

I'll try and get some pics up later. I had the ISO setting on my little point and shoot too high, many of them are grainy. Couldn't tell until I downloaded them at home. :doh! 1:

Anyone else attend, or going to attend?


----------

